# Seltsam

## mc-max

Hallo,

ich habe nach dem syncen folgende Ausgabe:

```

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2002

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2003

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...................................................................................

...................................................................................

...................................................................................

...................................................................................

...................................................................................

...................................................................................

.....................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...................................................@...............................

...................................................................................

..................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........

```

Kann mir einer erklären, wieso ich mehrere portages habe und wie ich das wieder bereinige?

Danke.

max

----------

## beejay

Manchmal werden Pakete/Kategorien umbenannt - zum Beispiel wie zuletzt gentoo-dev-sources zu gentoo-sources und development-sources zu vanilla-sources wurde. Das was da kommt zeigt vereinfacht gesagt nur, dass diese Kategorien nun auch in Deiner worlddb aktualisiert werden.

----------

## psyqil

Warum hast Du mehrere Portages? Ich finde, das sieht ganz normal aus.

----------

## sambatasse

Hatte Heute genau das selbe Bild und verwende 2005.0.

----------

## mc-max

na, wenn das in Ordnun ist, dann ist es ja gut. Hatte bloß noch nie sowas gesehen, sonst habe ich nur die Ausgabe für XX-2005 beobachtet. 

Danke an alle.

max

----------

## mc-max

aber der Ausgabe kann ich doch entnehmen, dass es mehrere Profile vorhanden sind, oder? Ich kann sie doch nicht alle gleichzeitig benutzen, also wären manche überflüssig..? Kann ich mich nicht auf das neuste festlegen?

max

----------

## psyqil

Nein. Die Updates sind in Quartale unterteilt, mehr nicht.

----------

## mc-max

wow, das ging aber schnell..

nun wozu werden die sachen aus 2002 geupdated? nutzt doch keiner mehr. Oder hat es einen Sinn, den ich nicht verstanden habe?

max

----------

## sambatasse

Wiso gibts updates für 2002 ?

Hatte wie einige andere im Forum fehlermeldungen mit 2004.x 

Finde leier den tred nicht so schnell.

Da wurde gesagt 2004 ist nicht mehr gehe auf 2005.0.

Und nu Datet mein rechner 2002 2003 2004 up ? *leicht verwirtt*

gruss die sehr verwirtte tasse

----------

## psyqil

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> wow, das ging aber schnell..

  :Very Happy:  Manchmal schon. *Quote:*   

> nun wozu werden die sachen aus 2002 geupdated? nutzt doch keiner mehr. Oder hat es einen Sinn, den ich nicht verstanden habe?

 Ich versteh's auch nicht!  :Razz:  Hab leider auch kein "altes" Update zum Vergleich mehr hier.

sambatasse, Du meinst was anderes!

Edit: Hab eins:

move dev-lang/mono dev-dotnet/mono

aus 3Q-2003 ist neu, mein Schuß ins Blaue: dev-lang/mono ist vor 1⅜ Jahren angelegt worden.[/b]

----------

